# Thunderstorm



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyo e else watching this? I'm working at Langley right now and I'm pretty much at the center of the whole thing. Lightning and thunder everywhere!. Pretty neat to watch, I wish I had my camera with me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its rocking pretty good over here in honeymoon bay too, poured rain long enough for me to realize the windows in my truck were wide open,
fortunately i got them shut in time for the rain to stop completely


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks about your truck man. Looks like its about over for Langley, it was heading towards Vancouver. Cut the last part of my job so I'm pretty happy lol.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Cloverdale has been rumbling for quite awhile as well. My guppies seem to be acting more crazy too. Kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

looked and sounded like it was going to hit abbotsford to, but it was all sound and no show.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha ole the old beast will dry out , just funny how it all went down


er201 said:


> That sucks about your truck man. Looks like its about over for Langley, it was heading towards Vancouver. Cut the last part of my job so I'm pretty happy lol.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks man. I had a few hit a block away from where I work. Pretty awesome. Looks like it's still kicking too.

Oops quote didn't work, that was for mike vang


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hope it strikes my neighbours..


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

super stormy over here in north van too. The thunder sure is loud!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what bao you think 10000000 volts through the top of the head may enLIGHTEN them


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I was at playland during the storm


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hitting Maple Ridge right now. My son is terrified but my rain collecting pails are getting full...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Burnaby..my dog was in the car alone while I was eating and when I came out he was trembling and got himself stuck trying to hide under the car seats..poor fella..


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just performed a rain water change on my Pleco tank and tossed in a bunch of mysis/bloodworms. Fingers crossed  Oh yeah my son is now peacefully sleeping through the thunder and lightening...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Got quite the show up here, pretty neat to watch the clouds curling trying to make it over the mountian. Our kids fell asleep watching the thunder and lightning storm. Downside was the power was out for a couple hours


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Got quite the show up here, pretty neat to watch the clouds curling trying to make it over the mountian. Our kids fell asleep watching the thunder and lightning storm. Downside was the power was out for a couple hours


We didnt have power for couple of seconds lol and like u said it was neat to watch the show


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow... Big bolt just struck about half a block away... That was loud!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Watched it on the long drive home from Children's Hospital. 

Perfect end to a crazy day. Felicia stepped on a tack and both kids had fevers so had to go out to the hospital after the doctor said Felicia needed to be checked out. Luckily everything seems ok. They suspect a viral infection.

Felicia thought her first lightning storm was extremely cool. She loved it and with the windows on the CRV wound up, we didn't hear the thunder as much. Isabella slept right through the whole light show, which is fine the poor girl. Both fevers a down now and resting comfortably at home. Still lots of thunder and lightning outside in Burnaby though so this is the longest thunderstorm I can remember around here in years.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Storm is back in PoCo


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

meant to upload these the day of.....there not great but still neat. i did get one epic photo much better than these that was within 1000m. was really quite the storm over here on the island. started a small fire somewhat nearby, and did some other damage to a couple houses. never seen bolt lightning like this in ages.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some great looking photos well done,thanks for sharing!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> Some great looking photos well done,thanks for sharing!


thanks! my pleasure

the original of the best pic in higher quality actually shows an amazing ember glow where it's striking the water, especially zoomed in. tbh dont really know how i managed to pull off that shot


----------

